# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Λάμπα σε εσωτερική εκτροφή.

## Efthimis98

Πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω καποια ειδικη λαμπα;;;
Αν δεν υπαρχει,τα αυγα δεν θα μπορεσουν να αναπτυχθουν σωστα;

----------


## serafeim

Ευθυμη προσωπικα τα εχω σε εσωτερικο χωρο αν ισχυει σε αλλο θεμα που μιλαγαμε με την βικυ κα ιτον δημητρη μου ειχαν πει οτι το τζαμι ειναι φιλτρο του ηλιοφωτος και δεν περνουν "τιποτα" τα πουλια... Εγω ομως με βιταμινη D και γενικα με μια καλη προετημασια καθως και ολο το χρονο τα πουλακια μου ειναι υγιεστατα, κανουν εως και 8 αυγα παρακαλω πολυ (χωρις αυτο να σημαινει κατι καλο) φανταστειται ποσο πυρωμενα μου βγηκαν φετος!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ας το πουμε και εδω αν και σε πιανω αδιαβαστο Ευθυμη γιατι το εχουμε θιξει παρα πολλες φορες τι συγκεκριμενο θεμα!
Αν τα πουλια δεν εχουν απευθειας εκθεση στον ηλιο για 20 λεπτα ,χωρις το φιλτραρισμα του τζαμιου , ωστε να δημιουργηθει η βιταμινη D3 στα πουλια τοτε εχουν προβλημα αποροφησης του ασβεστιου!

Οι λυσεις ειναι δυο!
1. Βαζεις λαμπα με ακτινες uva +uvb σε αποσταση 50 εκατοστων απο τα πουλια
2. Δινεις σκευασμα με τις βιταμινες αυτες!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!  :winky: 
Ααα,να ρωτησω και κατι ακομη...εκ.μερους ενος φιλου μου...!  :Happy: 
Εχει ενα ζευγαρι zebra finch.
Και τα εχει σε εσωτερικο χωρο.Χωρις λαμπα και βιταμιη D3.Τα εκανε διατροφικη προετοιμασια,αυγο,αυγοτροφ  η της Orlux 
φρουτα κιαι λαχανικα,σουπιοκοκκαλο...αυ  τα προχωρησαν σε γεννα.
Τα πουλακια τρωνε τα παντα...το θηλυκο ομως δεν τρωει αυγο και σουπιοκοκκαλο...!!!  :winky: 

Παρολα αυτα εκανε πεντε αυγα κανονικα,με το τσοφλι κανονικο ... και ουτε δυστοκια ειχε ουτε κανενα προβλημα.
Τα κλωσσουσε πιστα...το θηλυκο ολη την ημερα,μολις εβγαινε εμπαινε το αρσενικο,και το βραδυ και τα δυο.

Δεν βγηκαν τιποτα...προχωρησε και σε δευτερη γεννα,με πεντε αυγα ξανα,τιποτα παλι.
Ετσι ειπα να τα χωρισει στην ζευγαρωστρα.....να πςριμενει μια βδομαδα μιας και φτιαχνει ο καιρος,και να τα εχει εξω...
Ετσι πιστευω θα τα παει μια χαρα...τι λετε;;;;  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Αν ξεραμε ποια μερα πεθαναν οι νεοσσοι ισως ειχα μια εξηγηση!!!

Πως να σχηματιστει ο σκελετος τους χωρις ασβεστειο??????

 :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Αν ξεραμε ποια μερα πεθαναν οι νεοσσοι ισως ειχα μια εξηγηση!!!
> 
> Πως να σχηματιστει ο σκελετος τους χωρις ασβεστειο??????


Αααα,δηλαδη τα αυγα "χρειαζονται" απευθειας εκθεση στον ηλιο....
Μπορει να ηταν ενσπορα και απλως να μην αναπτυχθηκε καθολου ο σπορος;;;
Αρα το αυγο δεν ειχε "εκκολαφθει" καθολου;;;  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

δεν θελουν τα αυγα απευθειας εκθεση στον ηλιο.... αλλα τα πουλια!!! για να εχουν την απαραιτητη αυτη βιταμινη και να την μεταφερουν στους νεοσσους!!!!
Μια υποθεση κανω, δεν λεω οτι αυτο ειναι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αααα,σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη!!!!  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα αυγα ειχαν πουλακια μεσα η μονο κροκός και ασπραδι?

----------


## Chopper

Απο βιταμίνη για ενίσχυση,επειδή και μένα έφτιαξαν φωλιά και είχαν κάνει ήδη ένα αυγό στον πάτο του κλουβιού,τί έχετε να προτείνεται γιατί δέν τις ξέρω?

----------


## mitsman

Νικολά η muta vit  της versele είναι μια χαρα!!!

----------


## Chopper

Σ ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι μονο ασπραδι.
Σημερα που θα αποσυρει το παιδι την φωλια απο το κλουβι θα δουμε....

Μπορει επειτα απο μια βδομαδα να επιχειρησει ξανα να τα αναπαραξει;
Εχω να πω οτι η πρωτη απο την δευτερη γεννα εχουν περιπου 20 μερες.
Εκανε δυο διατροφικες προετοιμασιες.
Η πρωτη ηταν μια περιπου εβδομαδα και η δευτερη (ενδιαμεσα στην πρωτη και δευτερη γεννα) εκανε 15-16 μερες........
Τωρα μπορει να προχωρησει σε γεννα σε εξωτερικο χωρο;
Και αν ναι,πρεπει να κανει ξανα διατροφικη προετοιμασια;;;
Αααα, εχει zebra finch....

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπον.... μιας και ειχαν περασει περιπου 20 μερες απο τοτε που αρχισε η θηλυκια να κλωσσαει τα τρεια πρωτα αυγα , ο φιλος μου
απεσυρε τα αυγα απο την φωλια καθως και την φωλια.
Καθως ανοιξε τα αυγα τα τρεια απο τα πεντε ηταν ενσπορα.
Τα μικρα απο οτι μου ειπε ηταν αρκετα ανεπτυγμενα, δηλ. φαινοταν το εμβρυο ειχς ρι μορφη μικρου πουλιου... και ηταν και κουλουριασμενο!!!!
Τι μπορει να φταιει εκτος απο ελειψη ασβεστιου;
Τα πουλακια εχουν κανει δυο ασπορες γεννες...και στις δυο ειχαν αποτυχια....
Εκανε διατροφικη προεροιμασια ενα μηνα στην αρχη...ενδιαμεσα στην 1η με την 2η περιπου 2 εβδομαδες...να τα βαλει να αναπαραχθουν χωρις
3η διατροφικη προετοιμασια ή να κανει ;;;
Θα τα εχει βεβαιως εξω, μιας και ο καιρος εφτιαξε...  :winky:

----------


## jk21

δυο ασπορες γεννες και δεν εχουν φτασει μεσα μαρτη .... βιαστικος .Πιστευω πως ολα και η εποχη μαζι ,παιζουν ρολο στη γονιμοτητα των πουλιων .Ισως μαλιστα κολλησαν στο αυγο και δεν μεγαλωσανε απο ενα σημειο και μετα ,απο αποτομη πτωση της υγρασιας καποια ημερα 

οσο μπορει (αν μπορει ... ) να τα κρατησει κοντα αλλα χωρια για να τα προετοιμασει ,καλο θα ναι

----------


## Efthimis98

Απλα τα ειχε σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη και θεωρησε οτι ηταν ολα ενταξει.
Ισως να φταιει και η αποτη αλλαγη του καιρου ( δηλ. μια εβδομαδα κρυο μια εβδομαδα ζεστη ) και με το ανοιγμα του καλοροφερ να επεσα και αποταμα η υγρασια στον χωρο....
Τα εχει σε 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα, αρα μια χαρα τα παν απο χωρο και τα εχει πλεον χωρισμενα... 
Θα κανει διατροφικη προετοιμασια, και κατα ποτε να τα ενωσει; Σε κανενα μηνα;
Θα τα εχει βεβαια σε εξωτερικο χωρο.... Αυτες οι γεννες επιβαρυναν την θηλυκι πολυ; ( δηλ. εινα κουρασμενει αρκετα για να συνεχισει 
σε αλλη γεννα; )

Συγγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις, αν και μερικες ειναι λιγο ανοητες...

----------


## jk21

οι ασπορες γεννες ,αν το πουλακι ενισχυθει διατροφικα ,δεν εχουν την ιδια καταπονηση με το να μεγαλωσει πουλακια .Σιγουρα μπορει να συνεχισει , αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορεσει να τα καταφερει να περιμενουν τοσο ,πριν ξαναζευγαρωσουν .Μακαρι να καταφερει εστω ενα 1Οημερο αλλα αν δει αυγο στη θηλυκια ,να τα ενωσει 

η αποτομη πτωση της υγρασιας ,αν δεν λειτουργουσε καλοριφερ και μετα μπηκε σε λειτουργια ,σαφως ειναι καθοριστικη για να κολλησουν οι νεοσσοι στο εσωτερικο του αυγου

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη....
Τα πουλακια κανουν σαν τρελα παντως!!!  :winky: 
Δηλ. ο αρσενικος κελαηδαει παρα πολυ και κολανε στα καγκελα τουκλουβιου για να ακουμπαν τα μικρα ραμφακια τους....
Οταν πηγαινε στην δευτερη γεννα,τα ειχε τουλαχιστουν 2 εβδομαδες χωρια, και μολις τα ενωσε πετουσαν γυρω γυρω στο κλουβι και κουνουσαμν την ουρα τους περα δωθε και βατευονταν τρελα.... θα του μεταφερω την συζητη μας και βλεπουμε....  :winky:

----------


## jk21

για αυτο σου ειπα ... δυσκολα θα τα κρατησει χωρια τωρα πια  ..

----------

